# is it bad to charge Iphone whilst using it?



## cjchaos (Sep 30, 2016)

When my girlfriend got her battery changed on IPhone 6 the technician told her not to use it whilst charging it. I find this to be total rubbish. I can't find evidence of that and the apple website suggests it is safe to do so. She is worried to charge whilst driving in her car because of this. Can you guys confirm if her concerns merit anything?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not True. If Apple didn't want you to use it while charging, they would disable the ability to do so.


----------



## cjchaos (Sep 30, 2016)

I figured as much. I am surprised he is hired as a technician. I should advise her to never use him since there is a chance if he talks this stupid he can just screw her phone up entirely as I believe there are ribbon cables that can be damaged when changing the battery?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya I don't know why he would say that.. this was an Apple Genius?

For the iPhone 6, the battery replacement isn't terribly complex. Unless it was his first day.... I am sure he is capable. 

Did he perhaps say not to use until it has fully charged for the first time? If so.. that would make more sense. It is often said that charging any battery to 100% for the first time is good for battery health.


----------

